# Seneca



## snuff1 (May 26, 2015)

With all the rain yesterday is the lake muddy or clear and have they started the draw down yet. I live about an hour and a half and don't necessarily want to make the trip without some good info. All help would be appreciated.

Thanks. Snuff


----------



## pkent (Oct 31, 2011)

draw down to start nov 15th, don't know if muddy or not.it was a slow rain and I would say it is clear. but not sure.


----------



## Brutus (Apr 25, 2004)

Lake is slightly stained but very fishable in my opinion Very windy light rain.


----------



## Dragline (Nov 26, 2007)

The dam / main lake area is in good shape.I've been bye it a few times in the last couple days but not wet a line.


----------



## jessco (Mar 23, 2019)

ends of lake should produce,if muddy, maybe throwchartreuse ,something with a little bit of vibration,


----------



## snuff1 (May 26, 2015)

Thanks guys. Will hit it later this week. Will post if I catch anything.

Snuff


----------



## maynard (May 19, 2007)

Fished on Thursday for about 30 mins on my way home from work and managed to haul in this beaut on a rat-l-trap:
31"
10.3 lbs


----------



## Dragline (Nov 26, 2007)

How was it for supper ?


----------



## maynard (May 19, 2007)

Dragline said:


> How was it for supper ?


Baked it on a board at 400 F with peppers n onions. Threw the fish out and ate the board.


----------



## maynard (May 19, 2007)

Caught a surprise 13" smallie last night around 5:00 on a crawdad pattern rat-l-trap. First one in 4 years...glad to see they're still some around.


----------



## cspot (Nov 22, 2020)

So with the water drawn down at Seneca is the boat ramps still usable? My son and I are planning on winter catfishing trip and would like to hit that lake.


----------



## Ronny (Feb 4, 2015)

Not sure about others. But I need 827.5' maybe a little less to get in at dam. So it looks like if they only lower it 827.2 you should be good.


----------



## kickinbass (May 25, 2009)

Good deal on the smallie.. heard of more being caught lately... I've been going for crappie the last cpl trips... got 55 of them and a channel cat last weekend


----------

